

Fact checking George Dyson (where he taps me on the shoulder) - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/10/fact-checking-george-dyson.html?

======
jcr
jgc, the 1953 report is in the public domain, but the site you linked to wants
me to be a registered member from a "partner institution". (sigh, mumble,
expletive, mumble) If you would be so kind as to put it up on your site, it
would be really appreciated. I'd love to read it.

I feel the division between memory types is artificial, and touting "53KB in
1953" is blatantly misleading. The UNIVAC I had 20K on it's own, albeit
mercury delay line memory.

Of course, the real fun begins when the size of a "byte" isn't 8 bits, and the
size of a "word" isn't 16 bits. And let's not forget the added fun of decimal
based systems (ENIAC). ;-)

